# R/C ToolBelt for iOS



## JW Housley (May 21, 2002)

RC ToolBelt is a utility suite designed to aid the RC racer at home or at the track to assist in several areas needed for today's fierce competition levels. This application can be used in ALL forms of RC racing and other forms of racing as well.

Modules include:

-Drivetrain - calculates rollout, final drive ratio, and reverse calculating the needed tire diameter, pinion, spur. Also you can measure your pinion or spur and RC ToolBelt will calculate it for you automatically.

-Amp Draw - calculates average amp draw

-Weights - calculates weight percentages based on the 4 corners of the race car (no matter what the unit of measure is). Enables the ability to save, delete and view the data that you enter for later analysis.


Click Here to view in iTunes

Check us out on Facebook!!

Have fun and GOOD LUCK RACING!


----------

